# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Nulon "Start Ya Bastard"

## Dean

Well I picked up a can of this stuff the other day from Supercheap Auto.   
A spray into the dodgy petrol blower vac that wouldn't start for less than $10,000 a day and she was firing on all cylinders 30 seconds later.  
Looks like another great aussie product!

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

Never used that one but I swear by every other nulon products Ive used.
The oil additive that reduces hydraulic lifter noise is very good as is the injector cleaner that you add to the fuel.

----------


## silentC

Everyone should have a can in the toolbox. 
Did anyone see the New Inventors the other night? A bloke on there with a gadget for moving cars around in workshops. Calls it "Move Ya Bastard". I wonder if he could have a bit of a fight with Nulon coming up?

----------


## dazzler

Hi Dean 
just be aware that the product, probably 100% ether, will pound the big end bearing shells over time.  Not a problem if she is an oldie and worn anyway but if it is a newish one and not starting due to something else it will die in the short run. 
cheeers

----------


## silentC

According to the tin it's "24&#37; ETHER plus other PETROLEUM ANTI-KNOCK ADDITIVES" (their caps).

----------


## Dean

> According to the tin it's "24% ETHER plus other PETROLEUM ANTI-KNOCK ADDITIVES" (their caps).

  I must have a special can of the stuff because mine is 25% ether  :Biggrin:

----------


## silentC

Did you tell them you were doing a review on it?  :Smilie:

----------


## Dean

> Did you tell them you were doing a review on it?

  nah

----------


## Jon

I have used aerostart years now for a lawn mower and a blower that I have trouble with if they haven't been used for a while.  Good stuff. 
Jon

----------


## Ian Smith

As a kid, I used to mix ether and castor oil to make fuel for the diesel engines in my model aircraft. So that's probably all it is, or a slight variant. At least you didn't need one of the pesky glo-plugs to start the thing - probably why it works  
Ian

----------


## silentC

That brings back memories! I've got scars all over my right index finger from starting those things and not getting it out of the way quick enough...

----------


## Feralbilly

Yeah. You flick it over, flick it over, flick it over and when it finally starts you shove your finger in to flick it over again. Aaah, memories.
Bill

----------


## Ian Smith

Taipan 2.5cc

----------


## silentC

I had an OS Max. Can't remember what cc it had.

----------


## hapless

It works on the lawn mower but wont work on the Velocette. (But nothing would work on a Velocette!!)

----------


## Timmo

I tend to use these ether based things as a last resort. After a while you can end up with glazed bores and the engines also become addicted to the stuff ie. will not start without it. 
These products however are great for starting and engine that hasn't run for a while.

----------


## catbuilder

We use 'Start ya Bastard' to start our old Cat D4 dozer on the farm, you have to pull start the starter motor, then try a engage the big girl without stalling it.  We squirt the SYB in the air cleaner while engaging, works a treat. :2thumbsup:   
Regards 
Matt

----------


## echnidna

Don't poke much into a diesel, 
Ive seen 6 cyl Fordsons bend cranks with too much ether

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

I bought some the other week to coax the outboard into life. I knew I was getting spark but it still wouldn't start and I think I may have passes out a couple of times trying.

----------


## ptc

Glo plugs bring back memorys.
and Mills engines.

----------


## MurrayD99

> It works on the lawn mower but wont work on the Velocette. (But nothing would work on a Velocette!!)

  You got a Velocette?  I have a '54 LE....  which is not in the classic tradition.  Hasn't run for years but is restorable if I could be bothered going to retrieve it from the farm.  As to ether and castor oil...  ED Bee 1cc.  flick, flick, flick...

----------


## Yonnee

> Everyone should have a can in the toolbox. 
> Did anyone see the New Inventors the other night? A bloke on there with a gadget for moving cars around in workshops. Calls it "Move Ya Bastard". I wonder if he could have a bit of a fight with Nulon coming up?

  Great stuff!!! :2thumbsup:  
Nulon have two other silicon based products that they were going to call "Move ya Bastard" and "Slide ya Bastard". Don't know why they didn't...

----------


## Wild Dingo

Wonder if this would work on the old effy... shes gotten into a habit of NOT starting when I want her too and starting when she wants to... seems when I want her to start she decides to get phissed and flood herself so we have to sit around and wait for her to sober up then its a matter of how bad her hangover is as to IF she will start then  :Doh:  I am seriously fast getting over this effy!!  :Annoyed:

----------


## silentC

> starting when she wants to

  What, like in the middle of the night, or when you're sitting in a restaurant having dinner or something?

----------

